# Thank You!



## tomandrobin (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for creating this new "sub-forum" for DVC. This now will give those who own or are interested in Disney a specific reference area.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 10, 2008)

M-i-c.......k-e-y.......m-o-u-s-e


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


>


 
Great job, thanks a million!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 10, 2008)

icydog said:


> Great job, thanks a million!!



Does this make you unofficially "in-charge"?


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

*Who Knows??*

My husband would tell you I'm always in charge! It was stated in the other thread that if they get enough support for this DVC forum, they will make it permanent and then asssign a moderator. 

I am just so happy to have the forum I will just bask in the glow of that for awhile. :whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 10, 2008)

Who is a...


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Who is a...


Me. 
I have points at VWL, VB, and AKV. 
I may purchase at GCV, but will NOT purchase at KTV or Hawaii.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 10, 2008)

Of course I am, own at SSR and AKV.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, that was sure quick :whoopie: ! Thanks for the new forum!

We own at Beach Club Villas, but would *really* like points at the new CA DVC!  We could save a lot on airfare!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2008)

Meeee too.  Yipeee!

AKV at 225 points for now...

Waiting for Contemporary and GCV still.

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2008)

one of you guys needs to come up with an ownership poll like the starwood people have =)


----------



## dmwgroup (Mar 11, 2008)

*Vero Beach Owner!*

We are DVC owners - 400 points at Disney's Vero Beach Resort!  Thanks for the DVC area!


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Donna I own 220 Vero Beach Pts. I love it there.


----------



## mabelline7 (Mar 17, 2008)

Love DVC....  wouldn't it be great if Starwood used the point system???  Can't wait to go back next year    Thanks for opening a forum


----------



## jmatias (Mar 18, 2008)

We love our DVC points  

300 BWV
100 BCV
150 VWL
300 AKV

Gee...looks like alot when you write it down. But somehow you always feel like you want more.

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Serina (Mar 21, 2008)

*Another thanks!*

Love this new forum...it's great and much needed. Hats off to those that organized it!


----------



## laxmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Went under contract today for our first DVC contract.  It is a small one, but a start.   Now waiting ROFR.

Thanks for starting this forum just in time!!  Tug has been such a help in using my Marriott's to their fullest.  I am really happy to see DVC help here too.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 27, 2008)

What resort did you submit an offer? 

Did you research any of the ROFR databases?

Good Luck!


----------



## laxmom (Mar 27, 2008)

DH and I want to get to HHI every year, just the two of us, so we bought 50 pts. there.  We were at HHI in Feb and went over and walked the property.  We thought it would be a different experience than the platinum Marriotts that we will use to travel with the kids eoy.  We will have the occassional trip pre and post cruise that would be booked at WDW.

We first toured with DVC in 2001 and ended up buying Marriott.  We sat down with a guide on the Wonder last year and almost bought again.  Both times HHI.  I have been researching and learning for over a year.  It was tough to find point history for HHI; most were larger contracts.  Not a lot of sales listed so I scoured the resale listings and sales data bases for an idea on what would pass.  I think I am comfortable with what we paid and hope DVC will decide they don't want it!

I only know of the one on Tug and Disboards.  Is there someplace else I can look?

Thanks!  It is going to be a long couple of weeks!


----------



## icydog (Mar 30, 2008)

laxmom said:


> DH and I want to get to HHI every year, just the two of us, so we bought 50 pts. there. We were at HHI in Feb and went over and walked the property. We thought it would be a different experience than the platinum Marriotts that we will use to travel with the kids eoy. We will have the occassional trip pre and post cruise that would be booked at WDW.
> 
> We first toured with DVC in 2001 and ended up buying Marriott. We sat down with a guide on the Wonder last year and almost bought again. Both times HHI. I have been researching and learning for over a year. It was tough to find point history for HHI; most were larger contracts. Not a lot of sales listed so I scoured the resale listings and sales data bases for an idea on what would pass. I think I am comfortable with what we paid and hope DVC will decide they don't want it!
> 
> ...


 
We love HH. We love the layback feeling of being on the marshland and watching birds in the morning. If you own at HH you will have a shot at a summer week there. Other than that you are equal to everyone else at 7 months from check out and you can shoot for your dreams at WDW. I would start calling at 7 months exactly for any available inventory. Be aware that some resorts, namely the hotel based resorts, may be sold out before you can reserve them at 7 months. Just as the HH will be sold out for July and August before we non HH owners have a crack at those dates.


----------

